# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Chrome открывает вкладки с рекламой. Что делать?

## Никита Соловьев

Внимание
*Предлагаемая методика могла устареть. Если Вы обнаружили подобную проблему у себя на компьютере, рекомендуем обратиться непосредственно в раздел "Помогите +" или "Помогите"*






В последнее время в раздел "Помогите!" нашего форума часто поступают жалобы следующего характера:




> Браузер Chrome сам открывает вкладки с рекламой.





> При переходе по ссылке открывается вкладка с рекламой.





> На сайте Вконтакте открываются окна либо вкладки с рекламой.



*Почему это происходит?*

Реклама в браузере Google Chrome (вполне вероятно, что эта проблема актуальна и для других браузеров на базе Chromium) отображается из-за вредоносного расширения.


*Как исправить?*

Откройте настройки браузера и выберите пункт "_расширения"_.

В списке расширений найдите и удалите расширение "_Скачать вконтакте_" либо "_Download Vkontakte_".

Проверьте, решена ли проблема.






* Вы можете проверить компьютер на наличие вирусов с помощью нового сервиса* *VirusDetector удобно и быстро.*

----------

Alacran,  Amko4ka,  dee_jonny,  FreeMusic,  *mrak74*,  ShadowFrench,  *Techno*,  *thyrex*,  Val_Ery,  Zлобный ЁжЫk,  Екатерина Котяшкина

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Екатерина Котяшкина

Спасибо !!! очень помогли !  :Smiley:

----------

